# Sudden random thought - can snakes see their reflections



## sender

dont ask why i thought of it but

can snakes see thier reflections in mirrors??


----------



## aliconda

sender said:


> dont ask why i thought of it but
> 
> can snakes see thier reflections in mirrors??


with the way that mine S's up when she wanders past the mirror, I'd say yes, but someone will come and tell me that it's impossible I'm sure....:whistling2:


----------



## sender

aliconda said:


> with the way that mine S's up when she wanders past the mirror, I'd say yes, but someone will come and tell me that it's impossible I'm sure....:whistling2:


its interesting mine arent allowed in the house so dont go near mirrors so i just wondered what experisnces other people have had with snakes and mirrors?:lol2:


----------



## Spuddy

sender said:


> dont ask why i thought of it but
> 
> can snakes see thier reflections in mirrors??


 
i dont see why not, its only like seeing another snake in front of them i guess, only this time its themselves they can see.


----------



## robhalex

further to this, if they can see themselves in mirrors, are they aware that they are looking at themselves? or would they simply think it was another snake?


----------



## aliconda

robhalex said:


> further to this, if they can see themselves in mirrors, are they aware that they are looking at themselves? or would they simply think it was another snake?


well as mine tries to fight with the mirror, i'm guessing she doesn't think far enough to work out its herself, though she will hide behind the mirror....:bash: i don't know now...i'm tempted to find her and try it out...


----------



## alan1

yep, i reckon they can see the reflection, but i dont think it would register in their brain that it was a snake...
all that would register is movement, because the mirror image has no scent, and scent is the snakes "eyes"


----------



## Pauline

My spotted pythons are real softies but the male has twice struck at my glasses so I guess he doesn't like his reflection in them.


----------



## PrimalUrges

Mine notice another snake, then go and press them selves against the mirror. Just seems like they want to investigate, no aggression.


----------



## sender

ok its does seem that snakes can see the reflection just not understand what it is: victory:


----------



## strongboW

When I was looking after my mates king every time i walked passes my mirror it just Sed up was funny little moody thing she was.


----------



## sender

strongboW said:


> When I was looking after my mates king every time i walked passes my mirror it just Sed up was funny little moody thing she was.


 yeah but kings will try and eat/attack anything doesnt even need to be anything that looks like they can eat they will still attack it :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior

i can see my snake in the mirror....dam impressive aswell: victory:


----------



## Roewammi

she spent ages doing this;


----------



## captaincaveman

if i remember correctly only humans and chimps, maybe one other ape, that can recognise themselves in a mirror(self awareness):no1:


----------



## tronsmith

captaincaveman said:


> if i remember correctly only humans and chimps, maybe one other ape, that can recognise themselves in a mirror(self awareness):no1:


And elephants!!!

When I put my corn infront of the mirror he does exactly what my budgies used to do. He puts his face right up against the mirror moving his head all over the place, no agression, just curiosity.


----------



## sender

captaincaveman said:


> if i remember correctly only humans and chimps, maybe one other ape, that can recognise themselves in a mirror(self awareness):no1:


i know they wont beware that it is them they are seeing i just wondered if they can see thier reflection


----------



## wildlifewarrior

tronsmith said:


> And elephants!!!


what the hell

and how many elephants have mirrors?


----------



## Deano

Of course they can SEE thier reflection - they are not blind!!

But they would not recognise that they are looking at themselves - they have no self awareness (you only need to read stories of snakes eating themselves to realise this!!).

Self awareness is a key inteligence test for animals, and only a few are capable of it. It is tested by attaching something to the animal in a place where it can not normally see it, unless it looks in the mirror. If the animal see's the object, recognises that there is something on it that it cannot see, and reaches for it - it's self aware.


----------



## Deano

Interesting article

Animal's Self Awareness

it mentions the 'test' I described, but goes on to describe the feeling of 'supremecy' as an indication of self awareness - something reptiles demonstrate - e.g male sparring. Not read the whole thing yet, thought I'd share it first.


----------



## laurencea

captaincaveman said:


> if i remember correctly only humans and chimps, maybe one other ape, that can recognise themselves in a mirror(self awareness):no1:


Magpies too. probably other corvids can as well, they're just too busy writing novels to bother looking in a mirror.

interesting topic as my royal was having a wander about the other day and i'd forgotten there was a mirror tile propped against a wall and he stopped when he got near it and then shied away.

most animals can see mirrors, it's just recognising that the reflection is them - self awareness, as has been pointed out.

elephants need mirrors to check another of their troop hasn't put a "kick me" sign on their backside.


----------



## robhalex

captaincaveman said:


> if i remember correctly only humans and chimps, maybe one other ape, that can recognise themselves in a mirror(self awareness):no1:


elephants can aswel


----------



## paraman

wildlifewarrior said:


> i can see my snake in the mirror....dam impressive aswell: victory:


Have you got one of those special curvy mirrors?
You know the one that make small things look much bigger:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mitsukaiuchiha

They do see there reflections! My snake saw her reflection for the first time today and now she’s following her reflection all over the tank. I was worried that she was stressed but she ate didn’t regurgitate and her tank was perfect. Called the vet and she said that because she’s just a baby she’s not used to seeing her reflection. It’s kinda cute


----------



## Malc

mitsukaiuchiha said:


> They do see there reflections! My snake saw her reflection for the first time today and now she’s following her reflection all over the tank. I was worried that she was stressed but she ate didn’t regurgitate and her tank was perfect. Called the vet and she said that because she’s just a baby she’s not used to seeing her reflection. It’s kinda cute


You do know that you have replied to a thread that is 13 YEARS old !!!


----------



## Swindinian

Malc said:


> You do know that you have replied to a thread that is 13 YEARS old !!!


I presume they get some sort of commission for dredging?


----------



## Zincubus

Malc said:


> You do know that you have replied to a thread that is 13 YEARS old !!!


In that length of time maybe snakes have evolved so they can recognise their own reflections 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc

Swindinian said:


> I presume they get some sort of commission for dredging?


Well I guess it generates traffic for the site as we often reply, pointing out the obvious. But it does amuse me that when we comment on the point that the post is old the OP's never come back with any further post, not even one with an embarrassed emoji


----------



## Swindinian

Malc said:


> Well I guess it generates traffic for the site as we often reply, pointing out the obvious. But it does amuse me that when we comment on the point that the post is old the OP's never come back with any further post, not even one with an embarrassed emoji


It irritates me (Not your comment, but that they have ‘bots’ to interact and increase ‘traffic’). 
I just end up being more and more cynical and lose interest.


----------



## Zincubus

Swindinian said:


> It irritates me (Not your comment, but that they have ‘bots’ to interact and increase ‘traffic’).
> I just end up being more and more cynical and lose interest.


Yeah .. not sure how ‘bots’ work but a lot of the current posts look to be written by the same person / robot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

